

EBay launches new web querying service, ql.io - jcleblanc
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2011/11/30/announcing-ql-io/

======
mfkp
Can somebody explain how this is any better than Yahoo Pipes? Pipes has yql,
along with a lot of other features (plus an online drag-and-drop editor, seems
easier to use). Disclaimer: the site is down so I couldn't try it out.

------
jcleblanc
mfkp: This thread on their discussion group covers just that question:
[https://groups.google.com/group/qlio/browse_thread/thread/40...](https://groups.google.com/group/qlio/browse_thread/thread/40fad41145867490)

~~~
mfkp
Just what I was looking for, thanks.

